# nesting material



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

would coconut fibre be a good nesting material?


----------



## maxillosus (May 31, 2003)

I too am wondering about coconut. i think Ive read somewhere that it is a good material however how do you anchor it proporly so it wont float free and clog the filter


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Never used it, but here is an interesting article on it.


----------

